# Cream Cheese



## Meshale (Oct 26, 2007)

Anyone have a good recipe for cream cheese???...i can't find one! :mad


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Meshale,

This is the recipe from our Cheese recipe sticky,
Basic Chevre (Soft cheese -cream cheese style) 

* 5 quarts whole milk
* 1/3 cup buttermilk
* 2 tablespoons diluted rennet (dilution is 3 drops of liquid rennet into 1/3 cup of cool water)


Warm the milk to 80 degrees F. Stir in the buttermilk, mix well and add the dilute rennet solution. Stir well, cover and allow to set at room temperature for eight to 12 hours. The cheese is ready when it is thick. 

Line a large bowl with a cloth and hang to drain for six to eight hours. Draining can be speeded up if you take the bag of curds down and scrape them from the outside of the bag to the center. The cheese is drained when it has stopped dripping and has the consistency of cream cheese. This cheese will freeze for several months. Makes 1-1/2 to 2 pounds.


----------



## Meshale (Oct 26, 2007)

Ahh thank you .....i don't know how i missed that!...


----------

